
Theresa May unveils surveillance measures in wake of Snowden claims - antr
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/04/theresa-may-surveillance-measures-edward-snowden
======
cryoshon
"New surveillance powers will be given to the police and security services,
allowing them to access records tracking every UK citizen’s use of the
internet without any need for any judicial check, under the provisions of the
draft investigatory powers bill unveiled by Theresa May."

Disgusting. That's the end of democracy for them, now that there is no way
innocent people can escape having their writings peeped on by a paranoid
security state. Can't imagine there will be many alternatives to the mainline
parties now.

